# Wie ist euer Werdegang?



## Sinac (1. Juni 2007)

Hi @all!

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr alle für eine bisherige "Karriere" hinter euch habt und eventuell was ihr jetzt so macht oder noch vorhabt. Vielleicht auch was ihr lieber nicht gemacht hättet oder was euch besonders weiter gebracht hat.

Ich mache einfach mal den Anfang:
Realschule, ein Jahr Praktikum (davon 6 Monate in der EDV), Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker (halbes Jahr verkürzt), währenddessen Abendschule für die Fachhochschulreife und jetzt seit 2 Jahren Netzwerkadmin. Vorraussichtlich werde ich ab Anfang 08 ins Ausland auf Work&Travel Tour gehen und dann zum Wintersemester 08 Anfangen zu studieren, in Richtung Angewandte Informatik (FH).
Bin ganz froh dass ich um Bund und Zivi herum gekommen bin da mir das garnicht in den Lebenslauf gepasst hätte 

So, bin gespannt auf euere Beiträge!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## josDesign (1. Juni 2007)

8 Jahre Grundschule, 1 Jahr Berufsbildende Schule, 4 Jahre Lehre Betriebselektriker, 1 Jahr Zivildiener beim Roten Kreuz, 1 Jahr Betriebselektriker Geselle, 2 Jahre Netzwerkadmin, Seit April Technical Consultant in der Backup und Archivierungsbranche (EMC/Legato, Timespring, DataDomain, etc...)

Mein gelernter Beruf hat nichts mit mir zutun.. Habs gemacht weils einfach passt hat. In der Freizeit hab ich mich in Richtung PC vorgetastet mit Schwerpunkte auf Webdesign, Grafikdesign, Netzwerke, Backup. Nun endlich seit kurzem bei einer guten Firma und mir taugts vollgas!

OT: Kann das sein, dass ich dir mal Bilder bearbeitet habe?


----------



## zerix (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich war auf der Hauptschule, hab dort aber Realschulabschluss gemacht. Hab anschließend Holzmechaniker (Industrie-Schreiner) gelernt, weil ich nichts anderes bekommen hab. 
Bin anschließend zum Bund, was ich auch nicht wollte. Hab dann nach einer Woche einen Verpflichtungsantrag gestellt, nachdem ich erfahren hab, dass ich bei der Bundeswehr die Ausbildung machen konnte die ich wollte. Hab dann in 21 Monaten Fachinformatiker FR Anwendungsentwicklung gelernt. Arbeite jetzt bei der Bundeswehr als Anwendungsprogrammierer. Hab im letzten Jahr einige Programmier-Lehrgänge besucht (Ada, Java, Design-Pattern, XML/XSD/XSLT mit Java, EJB3, usw) und einige werden noch folgen, unter anderen JMS, Tuning von Java-Programmen, usw.

Mein vorraussichtlicher weiterer Werdegang, wird sein, nach der Bundeswehr in einem Jahr Fach-Abi nachzuholen und anschließen Informatik auf der FH zu studieren.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## michaelwengert (1. Juni 2007)

Huhu,

bei mir waren es erstmal die üblichen 4 Jahre Grundschule.
Danach Realschule mit einem nicht so tollen Schnitt.
Abi am Technischen Gymnasium gemacht.
9 Monate Jagdbombergeschwader 34 "A" im Technischen Nachschub.
Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration mit der ich seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr fertig bin.
Und nun fest angestellt als Systemadministrator.

Michael


----------



## soyo (1. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Nach der 12. Klasse habe ich das Gymnasium verlassen. Danach habe ich ein Jahr Praktikum in einer örtlichen PC-Service Firma durchgeführt. Seit Herbst 2006 bin ich Auzubildener Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration in einer kleinen Firma. Nebenbei will ich die Microsoft Zertefizierung bis zum MCSE absolvieren. Aktuell bin ich "nur" MCP mit der bestanden 70-270 Prüfung. Dazu Cisco und wenn noch Zeit, Geld und Lust(Diese ist auf jeden Fall da) Linux. 
Wissen über Design und Programmierung hab ich mir alles selber beigebracht.

Gruß soyo


----------



## Flex (1. Juni 2007)

1. - 4. Klasse Freie Waldorfschule
5. - 10. Klasse Gymnasium
10. - 12. Klasse Freie Waldorfschule

Wie man sieht, habe ich eine Ehrenrunde gedreht, in der Zehnten, Grund dafür war akute Faulheit. Die Waldorfschule habe ich dann nach der 12 freiwillig verlassen, da ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf Schule hatte und da auch noch etwas zu jung war um meine Lebenspläne wirklich überblicken zu können... Leider bekommt man auf der Waldorfschule in der 12. erst seine mittlere Reife... (in der 13 hätte es aber normales Abi gegeben  )

Danach ein Jahr Zivildienst in einem heilpädagogischen Kindergarten... Dabei schrieb ich Bewerbungen als Bankkaufmann, IT-Systemelektroniker und Fachinformatiker... Allerdings nahm mich keiner... War auch gar nicht so schlecht, da ich so an meine jetzige Ausbildung kam, als Heilerziehungspfleger.
In dieser beende ich momentan das zweite von 3 Jahren.

Sämtliche Kenntnisse über Programmieren, etc. sind selbst beigebracht / erlernt.


----------



## Vaiper (7. Juni 2007)

Hi,

also mein Werdegang ist wie folgt.

Als erstes habe ich halt ganz normal die Grundschule besucht, dannach bin ich auf die OS ( Orientierungsstuffe) gegngane, dor habe ich eine Realschulbewertung bekommen und bin von dort dann auch direkt über Los in die Realschule gegengen. Dort habe ich leider in der 10. Klasse eine Ehrenrunde gedreht ( oder war das 9.?). Naja jeden falls habe ich die Realschule mit einem der schlechtesten Abschlüsse verlassen die es gab ^^. ( Alles 4. ausser Sport, Deutsch und Informatik) Naja jedenfalls war ich ganz froh da weg zu sein. Dannach bin ich aber leider in den nächsten Horror gekommen, habe mich auf einer BBS beworben für eine Schulische Ausbildung als Kaufmännischer Assistent für Wirtschaftsinformatik, diese werde ich nun im Sommer beenden. Dannach gehts endlich in die Ausbildung die ich mir immer gewünscht habe 

Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration *freu* 

Naja jedenfalls werde ich diese Ausbildung in Gummersbach - Nochen machen, keine Ahnung ob ihr das kennt liegt irgendwie 50 Kilometer vor Köln Diese Stelle habe ich aber nur bekommen, da mein Vater in der Zweigstelle Hamburg Bereichsleiter ist, also Vitamin B. Naja ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls werde ich versuchen diese Ausbildung in 2 Jahren fertig zu machen und vlt. noch ein oder zwei Zertifikate zu bekommen. So Microsoft etc.

So far

Sven


----------



## Sinac (7. Juni 2007)

AFAIK kann man diese Ausbildung nur auf 2 1/2 Jahre verkürzen, oder? War zuminedst bei mir (IT-SE) so und war super einfach - bin trotz Verkürzung Landesbester geworden.


----------



## lexz (11. Juni 2007)

Paranoid ?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (12. Juni 2007)

bei mir siehts ähnlich aus wie bei lex (btw hallo an dich - wenn du weißt wer ich bin ^^)

10-12 Klasse Fachabi Naturwissenschaften (mathe physik)
Ausbildung FI - AE

danach vlt. studieren

sonstige qualis: viele Praktika und viel vorerfahrung in Websprachen (PHP, HTML, JS, ASP) und Objektorientierten Programmiersprachen (Java, C, bisschen C++)


----------



## twols (13. Juni 2007)

13 Jahre Gymnasium und nun im 2. Semester Informationstechnik an der Fachhochschule


----------



## peper (13. Juni 2007)

Oki mal ein nicht so guter^^

Realschule 5-7
Hauptschule 7-9
Abschluß Hauptschule
Berufsschule(Realschulabschluß)
Und nun IT-Systemelektroniker(verkürzer)

CCNA 1-4(ist das noch was wert)
Und einige Sprachen angerissen(c++, PHP, usw. )

LG Lars


----------



## Zippe1000 (14. Juni 2007)

1. - 4. Grundschule
5. - 12. Gymnasium mit Abitur

Darauf folgte ein 2-jährige schulische Ausbildung zur technischen Asisstentin für Softwaretechnologie ( immerhin Drittbeste im Abschluss). Dann habe ich aber leider keine Arbeit finden können und deshalb eine Weiterbildung im Bereich Anwendungsprogrammierung mit Zertifikat gemacht. Natürlich gabs wieder keine Arbeit und dann war auch noch mein Sohn unterwegs. Seit dem Wintersemester 2005 studiere ich an der Hochschule Hof Angewandte Informatik (Fachrichtung Netzwerkanwendungen) und bin nun endlich im vorletzten Theoriesemester . dann gehts 1 Jahr ins Praktikum und dann ist die Diplomarbeit fällig. Seit 1 Monat arbeite ich Teilzeit neben dem Studium als Softwareentwicklerin/-architektin (C# / .NET 2.0) und kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten endlich voll ins Berufsleben einzusteigen.


----------



## mki_germo (6. Juli 2007)

4 Jahre Grundschule
6 Jahre Realschule
3 Jahre Technisches Gymnasium
3 Semester Technische Informatik inklusive Exmatrikulation in Mathe 
8 Monate Praktikum als Online-Programmierer
3 Jahre Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker/Anwendungsentwicklung
und seit nunmehr fast 2 Jahren: Anwendungsentwickler im BKK-Umfeld

Gruss, Manuel


----------



## blubber (6. Juli 2007)

Grundschule
Realschule
Ausbildung zum Kommunikationselektroniker (verkürzt auf 2.5 Jahre)
Fachhochschulreife 1 Jahr
Zivildienst DRK 1 Jahr
Studium Informations- und Kommunikationstechnik (Elektronik) 4 Jahre
Aktuell: Dipl. Ing.

Gruß


----------



## MuellerLukas (22. Juli 2007)

Naja, bei mir wars mal so, mal so.
Bis zur 9te Klasse gings eigentlich zu mittelmäßig.
Dann 9te Klasse ging die Verwirrung los.
Auf Rat von meinem Lehrer den Quali gemacht. 
Dann schön durchgefallen. Dann Vorrücken auf Probe, die ich nach Hin und Her nicht bestanden habe.
Schließlich zurück in die 9te, da dann ein Praktikum bei ner Firma gemacht, die PHP/MySQL Programmierung macht.

Letzentlich kommen wir in Richtung Ende.
Die hatten eigentlich einen Lehrling, der kurz vorher abgesprungen ist.
So hatte ich das Vergnügen mich da dann mit einem Quali für 2007 zu bewerben.
Vor ein paar Wochen dann die Rückmeldung: Jawoll, du hast die Lehrstelle.

Und jetzt stehe ich als vorzeitiger Schulabgänger da, der Anfang September seine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung antritt.
Meine mittlere Reife versuche ich dann über die Berufsschule nachzuholen. (Quabi heißt das afaik).

Und nun sage noch einer, mit einem Hauptschulabschluss bekommt man keine Lehrstelle.


----------



## darKuser (23. Juli 2007)

Grundschule
Realschule 
(praktika in werbeagentur)
(in den ferien noch mal dort gejobt)
(2jahre)Ausbildung zum Staatlich geprüften gestaltungstechnischen Assistenten
- Schwerpunkt Medien/Kommunikation - (ESB mediencollege -berlin)
(+1jahr)weiterführende Ausbildung zum Grafikdesigner (ESB mediencollege -berlin)
-> nebenbei in einer Agentur Praktikum gemacht

Nun stehen mir 3 wege offen 
1. Festanstellung in Der Agentur (warte auf zusage)
2. Studium an der HFF potsdam
3. Bundeswehr (9mon aga.) Und danach dann studium


----------



## Cherrywine (18. August 2007)

Krabbelgruppe --> Kindergarten --> Grundschule --> Gymnasium --> Abi

... und danach konnt ich mich nicht entscheiden, was ich studieren soll. Irgendwie hab ich dabei dann vor lauter Nicht-Entscheidenkönnen die Immatrikulationsfrist verplant und erstmal ein Jahr lang eine Ausbildung zur Mediengestalterin Digital/Print mit Schwerpunkt Print gemacht.

Dieses WS fang ich an der Uni an; Medienwissenschaften mit Schwerpunkt Medieninformatik.


----------



## Denis90 (19. August 2007)

1,2,3,4 Klasse Grundschule
5,6,6,7 Klasse Gymnasium
8,9,10 Klasse Realschule (Abschluss Durchschnitt 1,9)

Während der RealSchule 2 Praktika.
1x Verkäufer(Bäker)
1x in einer Autovrsicherung Schadensabteilung

Genau "morgen" fange ich meine 2 Jahre Fachabitur an einer Fachoberschule an
Fachrichtung Informationstechnick
+ 1jähriges Begleitendes Prakikum (Firma entwickelt Banking Programme)

Nach den 2 Jahren werde ich mir wahrscheinlich erstmal melden gehen (Wehrdienst)
oder gleich eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Richtung Anwendungsentwicklung versuchen anzufangen.

Denis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> AFAIK kann man diese Ausbildung nur auf 2 1/2 Jahre verkürzen, oder? War zuminedst bei mir (IT-SE) so und war super einfach - bin trotz Verkürzung Landesbester geworden.


FISI kann man auch in 2 Jahren werden. Eine Bekannte von mir hat ein Jahr verkuerzt und ist somit in unsere Klasse aufgestiegen.

Bei mir sah's wie folgt aus:
Wie ueblich erstmal 4 Jahre Grundschule, dann bis zur einschliesslich 8. Gymnasium. 9. und 10. Realschule. Dann 3 Jahre (11. und 2 mal 12.) Berufskolleg mit Ausbildung zum ETA (Elektrotechnischer Assistent). Diese hab ich abgebrochen weil ich keinen Bock mehr drauf hatte.
Ich hab dann eine Weile nebenbei bei Iridium gearbeitet, bissl PC-Hilfe, hauptsaechlich Computer aufbauen, Lagerraum sortieren und sowas). Bis dahin wusste ich natuerlich schon dass ich im Bereich Computer arbeiten will, hab ich doch mit 12 meinen ersten PC bekommen und schon in der Realschule mit einem Klassenkameraden in Basic simple Text-Adventures programmiert.
Nach dem Praktikum war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein wenig Pause, und dann ging meine Ausbildung zum FISI (Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration) los, die ich, dank des Wirtschaftsteils, auf 3.5 Jahre verlaengert hab. Der Vorteil: Ein zusaetzliches Weihnachtsgeld, und keine Uebergangszeit zu meinem 12-monatigen Wehrdienst (Dezember fertig mit der Ausbildung, im Januar zum Bund; da hab 3 Monate extra gemacht, wohl hauptsaechlich des Geldes wegen  ). Da diese, wie zuvor meine Ausbildung, in Duesseldorf war (hatte die Wahl, auch wegen der 3 Monate extra) konnte ich nach der Grundausbildung jeden Abend heim fahren, ausser wenn mal so ein Kaese wie UvD oder GvD anstand, was mir als GeZi-Soldat (Postbeauftragter und Computer-Typ der Komapanie) nicht so haeufig passierte.
Nachdem ich dann die Bundeswehr ohne Disziplinarmassnahmen ueberstanden hatte war dann erstmal quasi nix. Ich hab Dokumente fertig gemacht um mein Visum fuer Hong Kong zu bekommen und dann gewartet. Die nette Dame vom Arbeitsamt war so lieb mich im Hinblick auf meine Vaterlandsflucht in Bezug auf die dauerhaften Termine und Bewerbungen zu verschonen, was ich wirklich nett fand, es waere ja auch bloed wenn ich mir einen Job suche und den dann recht bald wieder verlasse um das Land zu entlaufen. Da kann den Job lieber einer nehmen der dann nicht mittem in einem Projekt mit dem Visum wedelt und abdampft.
Ja, und nun bin ich seit Ende November 2004 hier in Hong Kong, mittlerweile gluecklich verheiratet und arbeite als Computer-Typ fuer alles; also Programmierung (meist PHP, auch etwas ASP  ), Server-Pflege, Support und was sonst so anfaellt oder mir in den Sinn kommt.
Demnaechst steht dann, wie's aussieht auch eine Art Befoerderung an, denn unser IT-Manager wird uns verlassen. Ich werd dann seinen Job, aber nicht seinen Titel uebernehmen. Werd dann aber wohl trotzdem Herr ueber Bits und Bytes hier in der Firma sein.

@Waldorfschule: Wir waren mal auf Klassenfahrt mit einer Klasse Waldis. Man hoert ja eher negatives ueber diese Schule, zumindest als Schueler, von wegen dumm und langsam und sowas; aber das kann ich keineswegs bestaetigen. Die Jungs und Maedels waren wirklich gut drauf; auch im Kopf.


----------



## chmee (20. August 2007)

** *Hier standen Infos zu meiner Person*, aber ich habe mich entschlossen,
sie wieder zu löschen. Man muß nicht alle Infos preisgeben. **

mfg chmee


----------



## Radhad (20. August 2007)

1. - 4. Klasse katholische Grundschule (urghs)
5. - 10. Klasse städt. Gymnasium, 10. mit Ehrenrunde, nebenher 2 Kurse für Wirtchaftsenglisch bei inlingua gemacht (Kurse 2A & 2B)
"11. - 13. Klasse" Berufskolleg, Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten + Fachabitur
2 Jahre Berufsausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung - Ausbildungsbetrieb war im SharePoinmt / .NET Bereich tätig

Seit 1. Juli arbeite ich als PHP/MySQL-Entwickler für einen VoIP Anbieter. Ich bin sehr glücklich hier, hab in den anderthalb Monaten schon sehr viel Neues im Bereich PHP & Linux gelernt.

Für die Zukunft ist erstmal nur ein Umzug näher an meine Arbeitsstätte geplant, wenn meine Freundin hier in der Stadt auch einen Job gefunden hat


----------



## Funky (24. August 2007)

Habe versucht, mein Abitur zu machen, was aber in die Hose ging, weil wiederholen der 13. nicht möglich war (im nachfolgenden Jahrgang gab's keinen Physik-LK). War danach 13 Monate Zivi (MSHD - Mobiler sozialer Hilfsdienst) und hab anschließend eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann gemacht.

Die Ausbildung hab ich in so 'ner verkappten Internet-Marketing-Irgendwas-Agentur gemacht, und dadurch auch mein Hobby zum Beruf, d.h. grob gesagt mich mit Internet-Auftritten und allem was dazu gehört zu beschäftigen. Heute bin ich nun seit 3,5 Jahren in der IT-Abteilung für einen Online-Shop tätig.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. September 2007)

Bei mir fällt es kurz aus.
Juni 07 Abitur, im August Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker angefangen, diese wird jetzt zum ersten Oktober in ein duales Studium geändert und werde nun Wirtschaftsinformatiker B.Sc.

Dann in 3 Jahren werde ich wohl noch den Master machen, oder evtl doch noch der Bundeswehr zum Opfer fallen


----------



## Michael Engel (12. September 2007)

1991 bis 1993 Grundschule in Speyer
1994 bis 1995 Grundschule in Otterstadt   (in Weihnachtsferien umgezogen)
1995 bis 2002 Realschule in Speyer
2002 bis 2003 CJD Ludwigshafen (Grundausbildungslehrgang IT)
2003 bis 2006 Ausbildung Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung
2006 bis 2007 Arbeitslos, auszeit von allem
seit 05/2007    Angestellter als MySQL / PHP Programmierer in einem mittelständigem IT Unternehmen


----------



## thoser (17. September 2007)

Ich bin gelernter DDR-Bürger (sprich 10 Klassen-POS), dann div. Firmen in Berlin (Gühring, Kids&Co, TELES) im IT-Bereich und nu seit Okt. 04 in Austria als SW-Developer angestellt.


----------

